# Visiting Holland



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Like a couple of other people I have decided on a change next year and thought a short trip to Holland in May to see the bulb fields would be nice. I have looked for threads on Holland and can't find much.
I have the aires book and have managed to find a few free stopping places but Holland looks like it might be an expensive place. I will have to trim my trip to fit my budget and hope that a few tips from fellow travellers would also help. Good places or places to avoid.

Some of the free stopping places have only two allocated bays. Would you stop if you were no 3? are the police very active? or is it not worth the risk.

Do you have any other tips for that country.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 6, 2017)

I did south Holland in sept and used camper contact all the time in my opinion the only website and app you will need in Europe.


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 6, 2017)

camper contact is a good app, for wilding we use park 4 night, free app but you need internet, lots of WC use the tree symbol
MarcandSam


----------



## dane (Nov 6, 2017)

Spent a lot of time camping in Marinas when we were there a few years ago, which was very pleasant


----------



## Wully (Nov 6, 2017)

Dutch campsites usually have a separate bit for mhs it’s about half the price of actual site with less facilities 
I would recommend Delft there’s a country park right on edge of town with parking I paid 8 Euro to park on campsite aire but noticed a few German French vans parked just outside for free nobody seemed to bother them. Realy nice town close to bulbfieds canals


----------



## witzend (Nov 6, 2017)

Don't leave it to late in May we've never been but believe it's luck if you catch the bulbfields at their best  

Keukenhof 2018 will be open from the 22nd of March 2018 until the 13th of May 2018

SEE HERE


----------



## runnach (Nov 6, 2017)

If you get opportunity visit a Dutch flower auction.  Way it works is a big clock on the wall at say 100 euros and the clock counts down in euros first to press the button buys " Dutch Auction "

All the best flowers are exported to the US and Middle East we get the left overs in the grand scale but an interesting experience.

The Dutch as a rule are a laid back bunch and love the Brits 

Channa


----------



## Morphology (Nov 7, 2017)

Apparently the local council lets motorhomes stay overnight on this road alongside the Lisse bulb fields when they are in bloom.

Not been there myself, but it's on my to-do list.

52.2673701,4.5280808

Morph


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. The apps are a bit tricky as I usually don't have internet when travelling. Unless they are the pre-load type.

Thanks very much for the others bits, I have written them down. I am a bit worried that end of March beginning of April might be cold - in which case I would have to use a camp site. I was hoping to still be in Spain.


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 8, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Thanks for the tips. The apps are a bit tricky as I usually don't have internet when travelling. Unless they are the pre-load type.


Camper Contact can be used off line.

Regards,
Del


----------



## groyne (Nov 8, 2017)

If you get to Harlingen get the ferry to Vlieland and do the Vleihors express.







I did a write up on it last year, https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/53081-de-vliehors.html?highlight= but photobugit b*ggered the pictures.


----------

